# External storage ?



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm looking at a rear lounge (the only layout we want) AS Suffolk on a merc auto. Trouble is, very little storage (no garage to speak of) My question is, are there any external bolt on solutions (bit like we'd put on top of a car on on the top, back or side of a motorhome maybe ?
Maybe a stupid question, but I'm new ! :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The only real solution you have to that problem is either a "top box" which mounts on the roof or a "back box" which mounts on the back of your MH.

Have a look on the Fiamma website and you will see what I mean (not cheap though, several hundred pounds each) 

Dont forget to be very careful of your total weight, especially rear axle.

Welcome to the wonderful world of MHF !!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is another solution and that is to tow a trailer. This has the advantage of not imposing too much extra weight on the rear end of the motorhome but trailers can be a bit of nuisance and it all depends on what extra stuff you want to carry.

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am not sure how much stuff you want to carry but there are lots of solutions :

Back boxes and Roof Boxes <<

Beenyboxes << , these can be fitted at Autosleepers workshop or at Beenybox.

Or if you have a tow hitch fitted you could use a box mounted on that like the Thule cargo box <<


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Goiod point Peedee !!

Dont forget that it will have an impact on speed limits (lower if towing a trailer) and ferry costs (higher if towing) though !!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there and welcome

The other alternative is to have something like a Eura Mobil which is winterised and therefore has a double floor with loads of space underneath.

See here: http://www.euramobil.de/_produkte_gb_2010/terrestra_alkoven_start.html

Good luck in your search.

Milly


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

One poster has mentioned a Beenybox and if you're just looking for moderate extra stowage I can recommend one. I had one on my last motor-home and it took all the messy stuff, mains lead, levelling blocks, hiking boots etc.

There are two main drawbacks; the first being the price as each one is custom built and mine was about £400. The second is that you have to go to Cornwall to have one fitted!

We combined it with a few days' holiday in the county and the supplier is situated next to Camborne railway station so, whilst the job was being done, we hopped on a train and had half a day in St. Ives.

If you need loads of extra storage then perhaps you can combine a Beenybox with other solutions such as a Fiamma box.

A trailer will certainly be the most cost-effective and cavernous method of extra storage but it wouldn't be for me as I bought a motor-home to avoid the hassle of towing something. If however you envisage going to camp sites and staying for a few days a trailer may be OK but it would limit a more spontaneous and nomadic type of life style.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hobbyfan said:


> There are two main drawbacks; the first being the price as each one is custom built and mine was about £400. The second is that you have to go to Cornwall to have one fitted!


Not quite correct, Autosleepers also supply and fit as an option.

Be careful though, on my previous AS Nuevo I had a beeny box fitted by them and the courteous answer would be that they made a right pigs ear of it.

Pete


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

> Not quite correct, Autosleepers also supply and fit as an option.
> 
> Be careful though, on my previous AS Nuevo I had a beeny box fitted by them and the courteous answer would be that they made a right pigs ear of it.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for that. I didn't know that Beenybox had franchised it out so to speak. When I chatted with the proprietor I asked if he'd considered setting up agents in two or three other parts of the country as this would probably increase his sales.

He told me then (it was three years ago at least) that he wasn't interested as he was worried about quality control!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Beenybox themselves were extremely helpful and offered to put it right and treat us to a meal at their expense while down there but distance made it difficult and we had already decided to swop vans as we were fed up with the Nuevo.

There is another manufacturer of a similar product called 'Genie Drawers' in Dewsbury...

http://www.jhcaravan.com/70463/info.php?p=2&pno=0

Pete


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Westfalia also do a box for sitting on their bike rack/on tow bar - which is what I'm going to get. Has wheels so easy to load up indoors and wheel to the van. Clips on/off quickly (with a locking system that made me feel confident). I'm going to use it for all that "stuff" you need for longer trips that you don't want inside the van (muddy boots, wet/dirty cloths that have not been washed get, our small day-sacks we use when cycling, tools for bikes etc).

I have the normal rear-door mounted bike rack which is high and leaves space for this below.

Not very clear picture of it here - real cost is about twice what advertised because you need to buy the Westfalia tow bar mounted bike rack too.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Doh - forgot to paste the link:
http://www.pfjones.co.uk/westfalia-portilobox-.html?gclid=CLyChracjqMCFdgv3wodiGIOXQ


----------

